# FTA tuner for Windows Media Center?



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Are there any tuners for Windows 7 Media Center? I currently have a Glorystar receiver with the dual LNB but would love to be able to add the channels to my guide in WMC and record them.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

go to The Green Button.

They are the best resource for questions like this; run a search and you will find many answers and a list of products to meet your needs.


----------

